# Deity 2008



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Check out the 2008 Deity Website. Sickness.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

i want the vendetta crankset..


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Where the hell is the hose for that gas mask going?! :skep: 

There better be a huge bowl at the opposite end of it or maybe......................


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Rb said:


> Where the hell is the hose for that gas mask going?! :skep:
> 
> There better be a huge bowl at the opposite end of it or maybe......................


you know everyone loves their own 'brand'


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Im a little upset, I was hoping their new bars and stem would be out already but they arent expected out til mid to late March...booooooo


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Is it just me, or is diety stuff a huge fad right now or something? (you know, like vans)


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> Is it just me, or is diety stuff a huge fad right now or something? (you know, like vans)


vans..
a fad?
lol


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> a huge fad right now or something? (you know, like vans)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Vans is not a fad... they've been around...
Deity is a great company with some cool products.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Vans are definately not a fad like Will says, I agree with his comment on Deity as well but I just cant wait any longer so Im ordering Holzfeller bars and stem


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Saying things are a fad is a fad. If you hate someone for being a "fanboy" you are just a bigger jealous fanboy of something else.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> Saying things are a fad is a fad. If you hate someone for being a "fanboy" you are just a bigger jealous fanboy of something else.


LMFAO, great points


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> Is it just me, or is diety stuff a huge fad right now or something? (you know, like vans)


i don't relly care if something is a "fad" or not. but being dumb enough to call something that has been around for 42 years a "fad", is the same reason we all think you are an idiot....


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Is it just me, or is diety stuff a huge fad right now or something? (you know, like vans)


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Sure its been around a while, but that doesn't mean every kid with a hard tail, one brake, super short chain stay, slammed seat, and 80mm fork has to get them just so they can have the words diety on their stem. Especialy when they already have good stem.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> Sure its been around a while, but that doesn't mean every kid with a hard tail, one brake, super short chain stay, slammed seat, and 80mm fork has to get them just so they can have the words diety on their stem. Especialy when they already have good stem.


i dont have them. and technically my seat isnt slammed [good half inch up], and i have a 75mm fork
: D


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Sure its been around a while, but that doesn't mean every kid with a hard tail, one brake, super short chain stay, slammed seat, and 80mm fork has to get them just so they can have the words diety on their stem. Especialy when they already have good stem.


If it's a "fad" to support a company that makes solid components with good customer service and a great image, then CALL ME A TRENDWHORE!

To say wearing Vans is a fad... well:


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

i still stand by deity for at VERY least giving me an absurd amount of customer service when my crank split at the seam. ...With their new lighter designs...well, it just sweetens the deal.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

ya im going to get the diety 25.4 bars for my 31.4 stem because everypne else is i want to be cool too


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I don't think there's anything special about the Deity bars. If I were paying retail, I'd rather buy a Holzfeller bar and a rattlecan.


nuf said.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> nuf said.


Taken out of context.

Both make good products. I prefer the Holzfeller stem to the old Deity stem. The new Deity stem is bad-ass. Their products are innovative and they're a great company to deal with.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Sure its been around a while, but that doesn't mean every kid with a hard tail, one brake, super short chain stay, slammed seat, and 80mm fork has to get them just so they can have the words diety on their stem. Especialy when they already have good stem.


Dude please just quit right now before your head gets too far up your ass.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i want the dirty thirty bars soooooo bad! and the cranks, and the bar ends, and the seat post and the seat clamp, and the stem, and and and......maybe a tshirt.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Sure its been around a while, but that doesn't mean every kid with a hard tail, one brake, super short chain stay, slammed seat, and 80mm fork has to get them just so they can have the words diety on their stem. Especialy when they already have good stem.


You're Stupid.


----------



## Matago (Jan 25, 2008)

uhh $78 postage for a t shirts, no thanx


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Deity makes solid stuff (*usually), but why do people buy Deity over Truvativ? Looks. Deity stuff has that pimp factor that comes from using a few too many powdercoats. As a ramification of good looks, you have to really crank down the stem bolts on the bar to keep it stationary. At the shop the other day I cranked down a Deity stem on Deity bars as much as I thought was necessary. Well, it wasn't enough. On the test ride the bars slipped. Now, I know this is my fault that the bars slipped, but I think it took way to much torque to keep the bars stationary than should be required. 

Anyways, if you just torque those bolts tightly and evenly, you should be fine. I'll be going with Azonic, Truvativ or Sunline for my aluminum stuff though...

Tim


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

tibug said:


> Deity makes solid stuff (*usually), but why do people buy Deity over Truvativ? Looks. Deity stuff has that pimp factor that comes from using a few too many powdercoats. As a ramification of good looks, you have to really crank down the stem bolts on the bar to keep it stationary. At the shop the other day I cranked down a Deity stem on Deity bars as much as I thought was necessary. Well, it wasn't enough. On the test ride the bars slipped. Now, I know this is my fault that the bars slipped, but I think it took way to much torque to keep the bars stationary than should be required.
> 
> Anyways, if you just torque those bolts tightly and evenly, you should be fine. I'll be going with Azonic, Truvativ or Sunline for my aluminum stuff though...
> 
> Tim


Weird... I'm using my Holzfeller stem with my Deity bars... torqued as I normally would with a simple 3-way allen. No slippage so far.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Weird... I'm using my Holzfeller stem with my Deity bars... torqued as I normally would with a simple 3-way allen. No slippage so far.


Maybe I just don't torque enough on anything, but I've never had slippage on any other bars as far as I can remember. Well, I will be sure not to be skimping on torque again after this...

The Deity stems are also heavily powercoated and clearcoated all around, even on the bar clamp interface, which might not help the problem, but I can't be sure if it makes any difference.

Tim


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah well, the deity stuff sure does look like about 10000% nicer than the holzfeller crap that does absolutely nothing for me. i'd also much rather support a smaller rider owned company than a multinational conglomerate. 

sure it takes some r&d bucks to make drivetrains and shocks, but i'd just rather see my money go to a grassroots effort wherever possible.

i've -never- had a problem with slippage on it either.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey djskeeskee, if you had actual had any of my e-respect, you would of just lost it.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> Hey djskeeskee


Snap!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow you guys need to stop hate'n. THe only reason I said deity was a fad was because there was really wasn't and good reason to buy the older ones, they where generaly heavier then most other bars and only came in three color choices. I would be all down for the company if they made wheels, frames, pedals, or even grips, but you don't break a stem or handle bar too often, no matter what the company as long as its not a sh1ty bar.

That being said, why would you spend $78+ on a part that is heavier then the one you already have when the one you have now works out perfectly fine. The only reason would be to have the words deity on your bar. ANd that makes it a fad.

But whatever, it doesn't matter, put whatever you want on your bike. The 2008 stuff looks a lot nicer anyways.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I want that seat clamp, it looks neat.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

although SRAM is a multi-national company I think their products are some of the best out there. and they are "rider owned".


euroford said:


> yeah well, the deity stuff sure does look like about 10000% nicer than the holzfeller crap that does absolutely nothing for me. i'd also much rather support a smaller rider owned company than a multinational conglomerate.
> 
> sure it takes some r&d bucks to make drivetrains and shocks, but i'd just rather see my money go to a grassroots effort wherever possible.
> 
> i've -never- had a problem with slippage on it either.


all this being said I'm not a deity fan for reasons mentioned in this thread and others (so they need not be reiterated). I think they are going in a better direction with their new products, but I'll wait until their new stuff is tested to pass judgment.









Vs.








FTW

so people will probably hate me for this comment but, light weight bikes are the current trend, yet a good trend, and one that I'm on board with.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> Wow you guys need to stop hate'n. THe only reason I said deity was a fad was because there was really wasn't and good reason to buy the older ones, they where generaly heavier then most other bars and only came in three color choices. I would be all down for the company if they made wheels, frames, pedals, or even grips, but you don't break a stem or handle bar too often, no matter what the company as long as its not a sh1ty bar.
> 
> That being said, why would you spend $78+ on a part that is heavier then the one you already have when the one you have now works out perfectly fine. The only reason would be to have the words deity on your bar. ANd that makes it a fad.
> 
> But whatever, it doesn't matter, put whatever you want on your bike. The 2008 stuff looks a lot nicer anyways.


stop posting. please.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> Wow you guys need to stop hate'n. THe only reason I said deity was a fad was because there was really wasn't and good reason to buy the older ones, they where generaly heavier then most other bars and only came in three color choices. I would be all down for the company if they made wheels, frames, pedals, or even grips, but you don't break a stem or handle bar too often, no matter what the company as long as its not a sh1ty bar.
> 
> That being said, why would you spend $78+ on a part that is heavier then the one you already have when the one you have now works out perfectly fine. The only reason would be to have the words deity on your bar. ANd that makes it a fad.
> 
> But whatever, it doesn't matter, put whatever you want on your bike. The 2008 stuff looks a lot nicer anyways.


i've bent bars before. i dont know anyone that has bent any deity bars yet but i only know two people that use them.

is it just me or do you always agree with what will says. you seem to keep changing points of view based on what will says. at first you thought deity was a fad and now you like their 08 products. heck deity make some cool stuff but also make some not so good stuff. the bars a great. good rise and sweep and look damn sexy. that being said i dont like their stem. looks a bit heavy/bulky. my Kore B1-1 (i think) worked just fine and was under 1/4 the price and lighter. sadly that bike was theived and now i rocking a holzfeller which is lighter still but a tad more expensive than the Kore B1 and looks super cool with the glossy black finish


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been on the Vendetta's for a couple weeks now and they are the sweetness.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> i've bent bars before. i dont know anyone that has bent any deity bars yet but i only know two people that use them.
> 
> is it just me or do you always agree with what will says. you seem to keep changing points of view based on what will says. at first you thought deity was a fad and now you like their 08 products. heck deity make some cool stuff but also make some not so good stuff. the bars a great. good rise and sweep and look damn sexy. that being said i dont like their stem. looks a bit heavy/bulky. my Kore B1-1 (i think) worked just fine and was under 1/4 the price and lighter. sadly that bike was theived and now i rocking a holzfeller which is lighter still but a tad more expensive than the Kore B1 and looks super cool with the glossy black finish


I've got the Holzfeller stem as well (lighter than the previous Deity stem). But when the v2 comes out... I'll be rocking one of those.

I like the material and the shape of the bars. Deity says that the 2000 series material used will bend rather than failing catastrophically. Seems like a good idea. I haven't tweaked mine, and I hope not to. I have tweaked some other aluminum bars out there. Though Deity does offer a limited Lifetime warranty...


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> Wow you guys need to stop hate'n. THe only reason I said deity was a fad was because there was really wasn't and good reason to buy the older ones, they where generaly heavier then most other bars and only came in three color choices. I would be all down for the company if they made wheels, frames, pedals, or even grips, but you don't break a stem or handle bar too often, no matter what the company as long as its not a sh1ty bar.
> 
> That being said, why would you spend $78+ on a part that is heavier then the one you already have when the one you have now works out perfectly fine. The only reason would be to have the words deity on your bar. ANd that makes it a fad.
> 
> But whatever, it doesn't matter, put whatever you want on your bike. The 2008 stuff looks a lot nicer anyways.


heres an idea..
dont buy it?


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Riding my bike is fun.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Riding my bike is fun.


Ok...:thumbsup:


----------



## bighit99 (Dec 20, 2006)

We got a hold of the new jump seat and Tibia seatpost for a test and they are some of the nicest components we've used so far. Deity is good stuff - hype is ok when you have something to back it up and they do










www.distilledmag.wordpress.com


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I've got the Holzfeller stem as well (lighter than the previous Deity stem). But when the v2 comes out... I'll be rocking one of those.
> 
> I like the material and the shape of the bars. Deity says that the 2000 series material used will bend rather than failing catastrophically. Seems like a good idea. I haven't tweaked mine, and I hope not to. I have tweaked some other aluminum bars out there. Though Deity does offer a limited Lifetime warranty...


i havent seen any sane riders doing 'normal' stunts/jumps/drops actually snap a decent fit-for-puropose bar i.e. not using a monkeylite carbon XC. seen a few bend, but never snap. Unless they were already badly bent and that wasnt while riding.
anyway the deity bars are cool. so are the cranks and the sprockets. still not to sure on the design of the stem. doesnt look as cool as the other deity stuff. even though i can guarantee it will do a fine job.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

the_godfather said:


> i havent seen any sane riders doing 'normal' stunts/jumps/drops actually snap a decent fit-for-puropose bar i.e. not using a monkeylite carbon XC. seen a few bend, but never snap. Unless they were already badly bent and that wasnt while riding.
> anyway the deity bars are cool. so are the cranks and the sprockets. still not to sure on the design of the stem. doesnt look as cool as the other deity stuff. even though i can guarantee it will do a fine job.


WCH has snapped a bar cleanly in half before(no idea what it was though), I saw the pics as well as the gouge it left.

Must've hurt.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've partially sheered through a Titec bar before. It's possible.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> WCH has snapped a bar cleanly in half before(no idea what it was though), I saw the pics as well as the gouge it left.
> 
> Must've hurt.


Why do I seem to remember it was an Azonic bar? Well, WCH goes big big big, so it isn't that much of a surprise.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Check out the Sicklines article: http://www.sicklines.com/2008/02/05/2008-deity-website-launched/#more-2043

Taking the reins on all the graphic and design work for a company like this is no easy task. Eric, if you ever read this thread, (kinda hope you don't actually) Props man. I am very impressed... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

20 0 8 stuff looks great.

i went w/ Deity stuff when i built up my HT for several reasions, none of which are because i wanted the words Deity on my stem.

- i was able to get a very good discount on the 07 Deity stuff
- i have had 2 sets of Tru Vativ cranks and one BB crap out on me, one of those times they wouldnt offer me any kind of warrenty when it was clearly a deffect in the cranks. ( so my LBS warrenteed it out of their own money since i bought all my stuff from them, but thats another story)
- my friend has had crank problem also with TruVativs.

side note: i have never had any trouble w/ TruVativs stems or bars


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i am never going to buy a truvative crankset, they have come on every bike i have bought and every one has failed. if i am ever going to buy cranks it will either be lx(which i did get from a friend for dirtcheep) xt, profile, or those vendetta. actually any bmx crankset would be better than truvativecrap


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Holzfellers are alright, always had good luck with those. The Hussefelt and lower pedal inserts would bust loose. Plus they're heavy. Oh, and they'd fall off the spindle if it wasn't installed properly.


----------

